# Can anyone help??



## rmiller (Apr 14, 2007)

i am looking for atleast two sets of 1/72 airfix aircrew from either the B-24 or B-17 kits. Anyone have any in their spare parts box and want to sell them?? Thanks Raymond


----------



## rmiller (Apr 14, 2007)

Anybody?


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

You might be able to use some off this list:

http://www.squadron.com/SearchResults.asp?offset=0


----------



## mynoosha (Oct 11, 2007)

*maybe...*

Didn't Airfix share tooling with Matchbox? If so ,I've got a 1/72 B-17G ( Matchbox packaging) that comes with 4 very rigidly posed crewmen,all identical,sitting with their hands on their outer thighs. I won't be using them,I'm sure.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

If you are talking about the ones that came in the kit I seem to remember they were moulded in silver plastic and you got two pilots, a bomb aimer lying prone,and gunners for the ball turret,waist guns and tail.
They all had oxygen masks on and the bomb aimer resembled an egyptian mummy!

If however you are talking about ground crew then you're in luck as Airfix have just re-released the USAAF Personnel set.

http://www.airfix.com/airfix-produc...06903-wwii-usaaf-airfield-set-a06903/gallery/


----------



## rmiller (Apr 14, 2007)

Minituresun, the first one is the correct one. Although I did have several sets where there were 10 crewman. Do you know where some are?


----------

